# Beer



## SBRacing

I am finally putting my CMR industry together. I'll be making it my Budweiser brewery. I have an illuminated sign that will be on top. It will server both rail and truck.


----------



## DonR

It should be a busy place. The Budweiser brewery here receives covered
hopper cars (hops would go in them? Also other grains)
There are large 'silos' to hold the grains and some
large tanks also. I suppose they also ship cases of beer in box cars.

Check it out on Google Earth. Just enter Budweiser Brewery, Jacksonville
FL. It's alongside the former Seaboard 
main (now CSX) and US 17 at Dunn Ave. in the NE sector of Jacksonville.

Don


----------



## Cycleops

DonR said:


> It should be a busy place. The Budweiser brewery here receives covered
> hopper cars (hops would go in them? Also other grains)
> There are large 'silos' to hold the grains and some
> large tanks also.
> 
> Don


Barley and hops I guess. I don't know how the hops would be transported but would need to be kept dry as they are dried after harvesting. I understand that the chief growing area is in the north west of the U.S. Maybe someone could advise on the transportation of these goods.

PS. That building is looking good SBRacing.


----------



## SBRacing

Here is what I've been doing with my scrap pieces of plastic and wood. Just need to make an office/ controle pannel and the brew house (interior) will be done.


----------



## SBRacing

I'm also in the process of building grain storage bins. I picked up a 2' piece of PCV 2" in diamiter and cut them 6" tall and now have the detail work to add to them.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good. :smilie_daumenpos:

Many times the brewing vats went through the floors. Started out on the first and went right through 3 floors.
The old ones had some kind of vents going through the roof too. I don't know if they still do.








"Beer vats at Budweiser brewery" by (WT-shared) Brendio at wts wikivoyage - Own work. Licensed under GFDL via Wikimedia Commons - https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...media/File:Beer_vats_at_Budweiser_brewery.jpg

There was a plant out by Allentown PA right along the highway, rt 22/78.
The whole side that faced the highway was a big window allowing all to see the brewing vats while driving by. 
I don't think it is Budweiser anymore. Not sure I have not been out that way for a while now. I tried to find a picture but can't.


----------



## SBRacing

Thanks Big Ed. Thats a good picture. Forutanly I built it as a modualr so i can take the main section out and add the detail. Ill have to add the exaust and a few oither details


----------



## DonR

Those brewing vats Big Ed posted look like upside down cocktail glasses. That give you
any ideas of what to use to model them? The party stores have plastic ones that
may be ideal for the job. You can get spray paint the color of those vats.

Don


----------



## Big Ed

DonR said:


> Those brewing vats Big Ed posted look like upside down cocktail glasses. That give you
> any ideas of what to use to model them? The party stores have plastic ones that
> may be ideal for the job. You can get spray paint the color of those vats.
> 
> Don


Nice observation Don. The plastics glasses would work well to simulate the top of the vat. Just paint them copper.
I am just guessing they are some kind of vents. I really don't know what purpose they serve. But a vent seemed logical.


----------



## wingnut163

the flag is hung wrong! the stars should be on the left.


----------



## SBRacing

wingnut163 said:


> the flag is hung wrong! the stars should be on the left.


Thank you sir. I thought there was a correct way but I was just careless and didn't research it. Will correct it. If it was the rebel flag it be hard to notice it being wrong lol. If I want so far now I would change the vats but at this point I'm just wanting to get this project done. Maybe one I get the layout finished I'll revisit the vats.

Again thanks for the help and tips. Defiantly wingnut for catching the flag.


----------



## tr1

*PVC is a versital plastic used in industry.*

PVC=poly vinyl chloride.PVC is a type of plastic grey in color, light weight machine able
used in industry for many purposes. I believe it was discovered in man's race to the
Moon. Up there in Florida.Years ago. Regard's,tr1


----------



## Big Ed

SBRacing said:


> Thank you sir. I thought there was a correct way but I was just careless and didn't research it. Will correct it. If it was the rebel flag it be hard to notice it being wrong lol. If I want so far now I would change the vats but at this point I'm just wanting to get this project done. Maybe one I get the layout finished I'll revisit the vats.
> 
> Again thanks for the help and tips. Defiantly wingnut for catching the flag.


If there were windows on the other side of the flag and you put it up for all those on the outside to see it would be correct.
The stars should always be on the left when you are looking at it.

I have a flag tacked on my side garage window. From the outside the stars are on the left but when you view it from the inside they are on the right. Now am I right or am I wrong? 

I guess it is OK to place them on a vehicles backwards too. If you put a flag decal on the divers side it is showing correct, put the same flag on the passenger side it is wrong, but I see a lot of vehicles showing this.

Back on my first car I added a flag decal on the back window, (I was 16) my father refused to get in until I removed it! I had it backwards. hwell:
He told me that we might get shot at by some for this! It is a sign of disrespect to the flag. Live and learn.
I took it off and added a correct one..........I never put one on the wrong way ever again.:smokin:

So if the back side was one big window it would have been OK to hang it that way, as your were displaying it for all those on the outside to see.
Just remember stars on the left as you are looking at it.

I guess I could get another flag of the same side and put one on over the other so it is correct when looking at it either way? 
Maybe I will do that, I do have another of the same size. 
Then no one will shoot me.


----------



## Dr Bob

I have worked in the brewing industry for many years so I am familiar with what is shipped by rail. Grain hoppers at a brewery carry malted grains (such as malted barley and wheat) as well as rice and corn grits used in brewing. Box cars deliver and transport packaging materials (boxes, labels, cans, bottles, crowns,etc) and finished product from the brewery. Tank cars deliver corn syrups and cleaning chemicals. Hops are generally delivered by truck or containers. 

I hope this helps.

Dr Bob


----------



## CTValleyRR

big ed said:


> If there were windows on the other side of the flag and you put it up for all those on the outside to see it would be correct.
> The stars should always be on the left when you are looking at it.
> 
> I have a flag tacked on my side garage window. From the outside the stars are on the left but when you view it from the inside they are on the right. Now am I right or am I wrong?
> 
> I guess it is OK to place them on a vehicles backwards too. If you put a flag decal on the divers side it is showing correct, put the same flag on the passenger side it is wrong, but I see a lot of vehicles showing this.
> 
> Back on my first car I added a flag decal on the back window, (I was 16) my father refused to get in until I removed it! I had it backwards. hwell:
> He told me that we might get shot at by some for this! It is a sign of disrespect to the flag. Live and learn.
> I took it off and added a correct one..........I never put one on the wrong way ever again.:smokin:
> 
> So if the back side was one big window it would have been OK to hang it that way, as your were displaying it for all those on the outside to see.
> Just remember stars on the left as you are looking at it.
> 
> I guess I could get another flag of the same side and put one on over the other so it is correct when looking at it either way?
> Maybe I will do that, I do have another of the same size.
> Then no one will shoot me.


I don't want to hijack the thread, but I do want to clear up a couple of points. First of all, some background. A long time ago, before I was fully dry behind the ears, I was the Regimental Color Guard Commander at Navy Officer Candidate School in Newport. I had the US Flag Code beaten into me, and I have reviewed it many times since in order to teach the Boy Scouts proper flag etiquette. Incidentally, the Flag Code is law under the US Code, but there are no criminal penalties for non-compliance and is generally enforced by peer pressure and the obligation we all have as US Citizens (those of us who are). It also applies only to places under US jurisdiction (the 50 states, territories, and US bases and embassies abroad).

First of all, the code distinguishes between flags and representations thereof. Things like bumper stickers, cake decorations, and even those little flags everyone waves at parades, are considered to be flags, and should be displayed appropriately.

Display of the flag: the flag is an entity, and it is always displayed on its own right, with the union (the part with the stars) to its own right. In MOST cases, this means the union will be to the left for a viewer, and the flag will be to the left of a podium or stage. When mounted on a pole, the union goes closest to the pole, regardless of which way the flag may be facing when unfurled. On a car, viewers on the car's left (drivers side) will see the flag with the union to the right, but it is still mounted correctly because it is streaming backwards from the pole or staff. To hang it across the street, the canton goes to the North or East, whichever can be most closely approximated by the alignment of the flag. Hanging a flag indoors, the same rule applies (union to the viewer's left) even if that flag can be seen (backwards) through a window; UNLESS the purpose of the display is for it to be seen through the window, in which case Ed's display is correct. It is more proper to hang a flag over a wall, if possible, if the flag's primary purpose is NOT to be seen from the outside.

I could go on (try www.usflag.org if you want more). I will dispel one myth, though: While the flag shall not be displayed touching the ground, nor deliberately allowed to touch the ground, or be stepped on, you do NOT have to dispose of a flag that is. If you did, all the battle flags carried in early wars would have been burned every time the bearer was shot! You simply correct the condition as fast as possible (so in war, another soldier, noticing the flag on the ground, should pick it up). The flag is disposed of when it becomes "unduly soiled, faded or torn" such that it is "no longer a fitting emblem for display". There is also no rule for who can retire a flag from use. It is common to give it to certain patriotic organizations, but not required. Any private citizen may burn a flag to dispose of it, so long as it is done with the dignity and respect due to the flag (all people present should stand at attention throughout, and some fitting words, like the Pledge of Allegiance, should be said, and care should be taken that the entire flag is consumed in the fire).


----------



## Cycleops

Its even more difficult to get the correct orientation with the Union Jack. It's The broader (wider) diagonal white stripe should be at the top on the side of the flag nearest the flagpole. The Union flag is notentirely symmetrical! You can rotate the flag and it still will be the right way up but you can't invert it (not reflective).


----------



## Big Ed

At our local American Legion, the boy scouts burn old flags once a year.
So if you don't know how to do it the right way and respectfully, or don't want to, check with your local American Legion.

I am surprised at the amount of old flags that come in every year. :smokin:


----------



## CTValleyRR

Cycleops said:


> Its even more difficult to get the correct orientation with the Union Jack. It's The broader (wider) diagonal white stripe should be at the top on the side of the flag nearest the flagpole. The Union flag is notentirely symmetrical! You can rotate the flag and it still will be the right way up but you can't invert it (not reflective).


Why do you think we Yanks ditched your crummy flag 240 years ago?


----------



## SBRacing

It's okay CTVally, I get side tracked often (on pun intended).

Sorry in advance they are side ways I tried correcting it on my tablet but it won't work.

Here is an update on the brewery. The flag has been corrected. Final pictures before it's all buttoned up.


----------



## Larry Sr.

I been reading, learning the forum and came across this and just had to bump it. It is a very educational read for all of us about the *United States Flag*.

Excellent information from this gentleman. Who says Marines don't like Sailors?





CTValleyRR said:


> I don't want to hijack the thread, but I do want to clear up a couple of points. First of all, some background. A long time ago, before I was fully dry behind the ears, I was the Regimental Color Guard Commander at Navy Officer Candidate School in Newport. I had the US Flag Code beaten into me, and I have reviewed it many times since in order to teach the Boy Scouts proper flag etiquette. Incidentally, the Flag Code is law under the US Code, but there are no criminal penalties for non-compliance and is generally enforced by peer pressure and the obligation we all have as US Citizens (those of us who are). It also applies only to places under US jurisdiction (the 50 states, territories, and US bases and embassies abroad).
> 
> First of all, the code distinguishes between flags and representations thereof. Things like bumper stickers, cake decorations, and even those little flags everyone waves at parades, are considered to be flags, and should be displayed appropriately.
> 
> Display of the flag: the flag is an entity, and it is always displayed on its own right, with the union (the part with the stars) to its own right. In MOST cases, this means the union will be to the left for a viewer, and the flag will be to the left of a podium or stage. When mounted on a pole, the union goes closest to the pole, regardless of which way the flag may be facing when unfurled. On a car, viewers on the car's left (drivers side) will see the flag with the union to the right, but it is still mounted correctly because it is streaming backwards from the pole or staff. To hang it across the street, the canton goes to the North or East, whichever can be most closely approximated by the alignment of the flag. Hanging a flag indoors, the same rule applies (union to the viewer's left) even if that flag can be seen (backwards) through a window; UNLESS the purpose of the display is for it to be seen through the window, in which case Ed's display is correct. It is more proper to hang a flag over a wall, if possible, if the flag's primary purpose is NOT to be seen from the outside.
> 
> I could go on (try www.usflag.org if you want more). I will dispel one myth, though: While the flag shall not be displayed touching the ground, nor deliberately allowed to touch the ground, or be stepped on, you do NOT have to dispose of a flag that is. If you did, all the battle flags carried in early wars would have been burned every time the bearer was shot! You simply correct the condition as fast as possible (so in war, another soldier, noticing the flag on the ground, should pick it up). The flag is disposed of when it becomes "unduly soiled, faded or torn" such that it is "no longer a fitting emblem for display". There is also no rule for who can retire a flag from use. It is common to give it to certain patriotic organizations, but not required. Any private citizen may burn a flag to dispose of it, so long as it is done with the dignity and respect due to the flag (all people present should stand at attention throughout, and some fitting words, like the Pledge of Allegiance, should be said, and care should be taken that the entire flag is consumed in the fire).


----------



## Wood

*SBRacing Posted: I am finally putting my CMR industry together. I'll be making it my Budweiser brewery. I have an illuminated sign that will be on top. It will server both rail and truck.*

I will enjoy watching your progress. This looks like a solid start. Keep going and have fun.


----------



## SBRacing

*Update*

I finally got the sign and inner detail done, well mostly done. I have to make the inner warehouse look like something now.


----------

